# Love this guy's band saw push stick.



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Keeps you fingers well away from the blade. Provides a good grip and you can still apply pressure towards the fence.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Some pretty cool tips and jigs.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I want the Felder Bandsaw, 
but I'm going to hold out until AG gives up woodworking and donates all his tools to me….
hahaha


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I want the Felder Bandsaw,
> but I m going to hold out until AG gives up woodworking and donates all his tools to me….
> hahaha
> 
> - jbay


Just go buy one and when I give you my band saw you call sell one. That's the way I'd do it . Why wait?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

You up for a loan?? :>/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You up for a loan?? :>/
> 
> - jbay


Please give me the definitions of "loan" and " donation" I'm not familiar with those terms.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Keeps you fingers well away from the blade. Provides a good grip and you can still apply pressure towards the fence.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Ja. Das ist sehr gut!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> You up for a loan?? :>/
> 
> - jbay
> Please give me the definitions of "loan" and "donation" I m not familiar with those terms.
> ...


There pretty much the same thing only, with a loan, we act like we are going to pay the loan back.


----------



## Rink (Apr 19, 2018)

The universal language of demonstration. And beautiful jigs.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You up for a loan?? :>/
> 
> - jbay
> Please give me the definitions of "loan" and "donation" I m not familiar with those terms.
> ...


You must learn to patience grasshopper. All things come in time.


----------



## 9x9 (Jan 2, 2015)

THANKS for video--- good info


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

That is a nice pushstick. Might have to make one after my shop returns to normal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Gute Tipps. Warum ist jeder Laden immer so viel sauberer als meiner?


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Gute Tipps. Warum ist jeder Laden immer so viel sauberer als meiner?
> 
> - Andybb


Weil du ein Schwein bist! Hahaha!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I want that bandsaw. Why is it that we can't make tools like those? It makes what we make primitive in comparison.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

And people wonder why I took German in High School. HA! I ain't gonna tell some of them Dumkopfen what it says…… Great stuff! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> THANKS for video--- good info
> 
> - 9×9


Yep! Great Info! Thanks AG!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> And people wonder why I took German in High School. HA! I ain t gonna tell some of them Dumkopfen what it says…… Great stuff! Thank you for sharing.
> 
> - olegrump


What you cast apron the water will return.


----------

